# Got my first job...ever!



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

The reason why I never had a job before is because of my social anxiety. I got up at 7:00am this morning and the job interview was at 10:30am. I was pretty nervous about this interview so I researched a bit about the company this morning and looked up job interview questions. I got to the mall around 10:00 and I went to the shoe store around 15 minutes early for my appointment. The interview went extremely well, in fact, it was the best interview that I ever had. My interviewer told me it was a part-time job and to come in at 9:00am Sunday to start. I am so excited right now because I've never done work before and I am hoping that I don't screw this up lol :teeth


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Good job. You ever watched Married with Children? You ar elike AL Bundy at the shoe store!!!! Work hard man. I hope it is a footlocker or someplace with skate shoes/basketball shoes. If ever I got o Cali, gimme a discount?!?!?!!?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> Good job. You ever watched Married with Children? You ar elike AL Bundy at the shoe store!!!! Work hard man. I hope it is a footlocker or someplace with skate shoes/basketball shoes. If ever I got o Cali, gimme a discount?!?!?!!?


Yes I love that show and I was thinking the exact same thing!! Well actually I work in Las Vegas now and the place I work in is called Clark's Bostonian which sells leather men's shoes. I don't know if I would be able to give you a discount yet but I would try!


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

Congrats man. You just took a big step in your life, so you should be proud! Being in Vegas, I'd bet theres a bunch of high rollers that would come to that store, eh? Maybe you could get some tips for good customer service.


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

Congrats, man! :boogie. Well done! :clap

I hope I can say the same soon


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

jsgt said:


> Congrats man. You just took a big step in your life, so you should be proud! Being in Vegas, I'd bet theres a bunch of high rollers that would come to that store, eh? Maybe you could get some tips for good customer service.


Thanks man! It really is a big step for me. I bet also lot of people from around the world will come there since it is so close to the Vegas Strip.



GaaraAgain said:


> Congrats, man! :boogie. Well done! :clap
> 
> I hope I can say the same soon


Thanks! :boogie :clap Good luck to you :yes


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

sidestepping bodily fluid / sas hookup / girlfriend / physical appearance threads - 


Congratulations!! this is HUGE (and no that is not a pun / double entendre). You'll do well on the job, you're a smart guy. 


isn't it about time someone started a boob thread?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

leonardess said:


> sidestepping bodily fluid / sas hookup / girlfriend / physical appearance threads -
> 
> Congratulations!! this is HUGE (and no that is not a pun / double entendre). You'll do well on the job, you're a smart guy.


Aw thanks. That means a lot to me



> isn't it about time someone started a boob thread?


uhhh what? :um lol


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

just a sarcastic comment. not directed at you. 

Again - congrats - you done good!!


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Great news! Good luck on your first day and congratulations.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

leonardess said:


> just a sarcastic comment. not directed at you.
> 
> Again - congrats - you done good!!


Oh okay :yes



> Great news! Good luck on your first day and congratulations.


Thanks


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Congrats!


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

That's a huge step in the right direction. Congrats  And good luck on your first day!


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

Congrats! :clap

I'm sure you'll do well, you sound so enthusiastic!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks all for the replies 



> I'm sure you'll do well, you sound so enthusiastic!


Thanks I really am enthusiastic for this job :clap


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

hey congrats buddy........well done...gud luck

i am searching for a job nd i know the importance of a job....it is really hard as a fresher to get a job .

so work hard..have faith in urslef...u will do great.


----------



## Sunshinelove (Aug 3, 2012)

Congrats xxx


----------



## bmom (Jul 23, 2011)

That's fantastic news. Just do your best- whatever you can do.


----------



## githroniel (Sep 7, 2010)

Awesome ! Good for you. Let us know how the job's going sometimes.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks all for the replies and the congrats  I went to my first day on the job and it went really well! I didn't let my social anxiety get in the way of me greeting the customers or asking questions either. I'm well on my way to a successful career and success in the fight against social anxiety. I'm even interviewing for a potential second job right now. I'll let you guys know when I get my first paycheck...ever!


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

That's great! hope you love your work. Getting the first job isn't easy. I got mine at 22 as well.


----------



## githroniel (Sep 7, 2010)

I am glad that you succeeded! "Nothing succeeds like success". I heard that one somewhere. :clap


----------



## maladjustment (Aug 27, 2012)

You're past that phase of trying to get a job, it is the hardest part
Congratulations on your job


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Mithun said:


> That's great! hope you love your work. Getting the first job isn't easy. I got mine at 22 as well.


It sure isn't easy. Especially with SA... but I finally got it!

Thanks everyone for the replies


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Cangrats I hope it all goes well :clap


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

fallen18 said:


> Cangrats I hope it all goes well :clap


Thanks! :boogie


----------



## hopeless93 (Apr 20, 2012)

Well done man. Wish I could say the same.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

way to go! B)


----------



## Fanta can (Aug 13, 2011)

Great job! Getting a first job is easier said than done. I haven't been able to get one but I'm trying. I hope things continue to go well for you.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks guys  I get my first paycheck this week!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm already 2 paychecks in now. I am really getting along well with my fellow employees, the managers, and the supervisors. Everyone is really helpful and I am learning what it is like to earn my money. Hopefully in a few months I will be able to earn enough to pay for my first car! I am also hoping that doing this job will help me get out of my shell and over social anxiety and all that stupid stuff!


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

Good stuff man. Getting over that first hump is huge!


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Congrats man... im trying to get my second job too... i hope we both have some luck


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks guys!



illmatic1 said:


> Congrats man... im trying to get my second job too... i hope we both have some luck


Ya I'm trying to get my second job too right now. Starbucks pays a lot better.


----------



## Killer2121 (Jul 12, 2012)

Congrats man, I'm truly happy for you. I remember my first job also!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Killer2121 said:


> Congrats man, I'm truly happy for you. I remember my first job also!


Thanks!


----------



## Contemplar (Sep 4, 2012)

Man am I ever late to the party~

Congrats, man! I hope you find the work as an anchoring experience. Some people find that the right job is a great way to feel a lot more centred in life, and it can teach you confidence in subtle ways.

Here's to hoping this speeds you along to completely blowing your SAD out of your system forever! I'm sure you'll still have your occasional bad day, or those moments where you feel it's about to come crashing down, but hang in there. You landed this despite your nerves. You proved that your fear cannot master you so long as you find a way to face up to it, inch by inch... sooo... woohoo! Hope it's still treating you well!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

congrats ..


----------



## reynoso16 (Sep 14, 2012)

Hey congrats! Im currently applying for my first job as well


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

Congratulations I'm looking for my first job too


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

Congrats! That is a huuge step.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Contemplar said:


> Man am I ever late to the party~
> 
> Congrats, man! I hope you find the work as an anchoring experience. Some people find that the right job is a great way to feel a lot more centred in life, and it can teach you confidence in subtle ways.
> 
> Here's to hoping this speeds you along to completely blowing your SAD out of your system forever! I'm sure you'll still have your occasional bad day, or those moments where you feel it's about to come crashing down, but hang in there. You landed this despite your nerves. You proved that your fear cannot master you so long as you find a way to face up to it, inch by inch... sooo... woohoo! Hope it's still treating you well!


:yay :yay :yay :yay



> Hey congrats! Im currently applying for my first job as well


Good luck!

Thanks everyone


----------



## Mil (Aug 22, 2011)

congratulations!


----------

